# ⁷Austin-NewYork/ A New York State of Mind



## Bob Dylan (May 11, 2021)

Day 1 of my Get-a-Way Trip to the Big Apple:

Awoke @ 3am( Alarm set for 4), which is usual for me when I'm taking a Trip.

Ate a Continential Breakfast, headed for the Airport since it's always busy even @ 5am as People are once again flocking to Austin.

Found out the Economy Parking is Closed, forcing you into one of the City Garages ( $10 Day Blue/$20 Red)or off Airport Lots.I took the Blue!

Made the long walk thru the Garage e to the Terminal,already long Lines everyehere,checked my Roller Bag( Free on SWA), went to the TSA Checkpoint and found long lines.

It took 20 minutes to get through, I was "Selected "for Special Screening, first time I was ever patted down and had my hands swabbed!

I had planned to get some Coffee and read the Sun Times, but nothing was open yet except 1 Starbucks with about 200 people in line!

Went to the Gate, relaxed and read my paper as Planes started coming and going.Looked like Normal times with announcements of Full Flights and Wear your Masks floating through the air.

Finally the Local Joints opened up, got some juice and coffee, and it was time to board. Since I'd done Early Bird Check in, I was in the A Group and was able to get on and get a Good Aisle Seat in the Exit Row which has more knee Room!

The Flight was full, we pushed out @ 7am and were in the aur for Nashville @ 705am,right on time.

It was Stormy and bumpy the Whole way, but I napped and soon we were doing out approach into Nashville, and landed 20 Minutes Early!

The Airport, like most is under Construction and we pulled in to Concourse D.

I had planned on getting Lunch @ one of the Local Joints( Bar-B-Q) here, but with the Construction, one has to leave the Security Zone and walk about 1/2 Mile in the Muggy, Hot air, so I settled for an admittedly very good Smoked Turkey Sandwich and Diet Coke @ New York Prices, $13.50!!

Soon it was time to board, so I got in the A Line, lots of folks not wearing Maskd despite signs and announcements,didn't see any LE except TSA( Thousands Stand Around!).

Boarded, got a good aisle seat and we climbed on top a solid overcast and cruised NE until we got over Jersey where the Sun came out, we could see Manhattan,Brooklyn and Long Island as we flew into under CinstructionLaGuardia arriving 30 minutes Early!

Welcome to New York, it's Great to be Back!

Took the Long Walk thru the Terminal, up and down the escalators to Baggage Claim, bought my MTA Card for the Bus /Subway to Manhattan ( only $2.75, What a Deal!)with assistance from a really friendly,helpful Airport Customer Service Rep, and headed outside to begin the trip to Manhattan!

To be cont.


----------



## jiml (May 11, 2021)

On the road again...


----------



## pennyk (May 11, 2021)

Hope to see you in the lounge (if my train is not too late)


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (May 11, 2021)

We brought the Sun out in Jersey just for you!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 11, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> We brought the Sun out in Jersey just for you!


It's Beautiful Outside in the Apple!


----------



## railiner (May 11, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> bought my MTA Card for the Bus /Subway to Manhattan ( only $2.75, What a Deal!)with assistance from a really friendly,helpful Airport Customer Service Rep,


If you're 65, or over, you should apply for a senior Metrocard. Fare would be only $1.35, including free bus/subway transfer, and you would could get a discount off of that when refilling card...


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 11, 2021)

railiner said:


> If you're 65, or over, you should apply for a senior Metrocard. Fare would be only $1.35, including free bus/subway transfer, and you would could get a discount off of that when refilling card...


Thanks, I gave my Card to a homeless guy hanging out @ NYP upon arrival since I wont be back to New York probably till next year!


----------



## PVD (May 11, 2021)

This weeks "special May-12-16 at select subway and commuter rail hubs one shot J&J walkups hopefully, many street folks can take advantage.....I know you have already been vaccinated, otherwise I'd give you the tourist locations for shots this week...Hope you enjoy NYC, if I didn't have a teaching schedule this week I'd drop in to Manhattan, it's been too long for me...


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 11, 2021)

Part II: The Apple/Day One

Boarded a Crowded Q70 Bus ( everyone in Madks) and headed for Roosevelt Ave Subbway Stop thru Heavy Traffic and lots of people! Looks like Queens is getting back to Normal!

Hopped off @ 74th Street, went up and down to the E Train Tracks, locked out and got a. Express Train to Manhattan after 5 minutes!

Rumbled along stopping a few times, came to Penn Station/34th St stop and got out, went thru the Old Penn Station to the 33rd 
and 8th Ave Exit( it looked so forlorn and Geunfy and Sad, not nearly as crowded as before), headed for my Hotel, the Fairdield Inn and Suites/Penn Station.

Checked in and got a City View King Room on the 15th Floor where I could see the Empire State Building and the Hotel New Yorker. Really nice for under $100 a Night!

After getting settled in, I crossed 33rd Street straight into the Monyihan Train Hall, checked out the Train Hall, then went up to the Mezz to the New Metro Lounge and used the Lounge Coupon an AU Friend sent me( Thanks Phillip!)

At the New Lounge you gill out a Form, show your Same Day Amtrak ticket and Pass or AGR Select + or Select Executive Card to the Attendant, have your Temp taken by a Machine, then enter.

There are Lockers across from the Bathrooms for Luggage , and the Place is very Spacious with Inside seating,Tables and an outside Mezz area over looking the Train Hall which resembles the Old Penn Station with its Skylight and Beamed Ceilings and a Large Clock in 

Wow, it should be called The Taj Mahal East, pictures dont do it Justice!

After having a Nice Lunch of a Chicken Rap, Brownies and Diet Soda( Hot Food and Alcohol will be arriving by Summers end) I relaxed for awhile on the Mezz and caught up on my messages and calls!

Since rush hour was starting, I went outside on the Pleasant Sunny, Cool evening and walked around the Penn Station area just site seeing and people watching! 



Its great to see Life returning to some semblance of Normality, I was impressed how many people were wearing Masks and a large visible presence of New Yorks finest!

After stopping at the CVS by Penn Station for Supplies, I headed to my Room, took a Shower relaxed by watching a Little TV, then turned out the Lights and went to sleep after a 18 hour day!

Slept like a Baby, awakened @ 8am ready for Day 2 in the Apple!

To be continued;


----------



## jiml (May 11, 2021)

If the bar is open on the roof of the Fairfield, check out the view from there!


----------



## Cal (May 11, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> headed for my Hotel, the Fairdield Inn and Suites/Penn Station.
> 
> Checked in and got a City View King Room on the 15th Floor where I could see the Empire State Building and the Hotel New Yorker. Really nice for under $100 a Night!


I am staying there this summer. Looking forward to it


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 11, 2021)

Cal said:


> I am staying there this summer. Looking forward to it


Ask for a City View Room, 15th Floor or Above!( theres 22 Floors)


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 11, 2021)

jiml said:


> If the bar is open on the roof of the Fairfield, check out the view from there!


Yep, its closed right now, but they say by Summer it should be Open!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (May 11, 2021)

jiml said:


> If the bar is open on the roof of the Fairfield, check out the view from there!



Too late now—the Acela has carried him away!

He’ll just have to come back!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (May 11, 2021)

Remember to book for summer, Jim!


----------



## PVD (May 11, 2021)

If I was at the Fairfield, you'd have a hard time keeping me from going around the block to B&H. I worked a few blocks from there for about 6 years, and it was my go to "get out of the office for a walk" place. That or a block in the other direction from my building for Macy's.


----------



## jiml (May 11, 2021)

I'll be interested in your report on breakfast at the Fairfield. It was once the best breakfast at any Fairfield I've ever seen, although extremely busy. Last I heard it was a granola bar and apple in a bag with a bottle of water.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 11, 2021)

Part 3: Some Time in New,York and Homeward Bound

After waking up about 8am after a Great nights sleep, I showered and went down to the Lobby to get the Grab and Go Breakfast that is included since the Regular Breakfast is on hold due to COVID.

It was much better than the one I had in Dallas on my first Trip last month.

Included was a Choice of several kinds of yogurt, Fresh Fruit, Dry Cereal with Milk, Juices and several kinds of Muffins( which I skipped).

I then packed up, checked out and crossed the Street to the Moynihan Train Hall, checked in, stashed my Luggage in the Lockers in the Lounge, and went out for a nice walk around Midtownin a Sunny, Beautiful day in Manhattan.

Since I was supposed to meet up with an AU friend that was riding a LD Train to NYP on a One Day Turn,( a Southerner) I texted and PMd with them, the Train was running over an hour late coming up the NEC, do it would be touch and go as to whether I would get up see them or not!??

Lo and behold, another AU friend ( this one a Yankee)was coming to NYP on a Regional to see the New Train Hall and have Lunch with the other AUer before they left on a 3 pm Train!

This surprise friend showed up around 11am, I was back in the Lounge having some Liquid refreshment and a Snack( would est Lunch on the Acela)and this friend came to the lounge, we visited awhile, and they took a tour of the New Trsin Hall while I rested and caught up with friends in my Phone/Computer!

The AU friend coming up on the Late LD Train finslly arrived @ 1225 pm so we meet our friend @ the escalator from the Tracks, checked into the Lounge and visited for about 15 minutes when Train was called and they left for Lunch.( their IDs will remain anonymous to protect the Innocent)

I boarded my Acela 2159 in the FC Car, #1/ Seat 7F, a single Window Seat and we rolled out only a couple of minutes late headed South doem the NEC for BWI.

After slowing for some Track work around Newark Penn, we picked up speed and the Great Attendant ( there was only 1) took our drink and food orders.

I walked the Train to the rear( we were on the Front). The Quiet Car only had about 5 people in it, the Rsst of the Coaches had maybe 10 each, but our attendant told me the Ridrrdhip was starting to pick up on Acela, especially with the Deals Smtrak has been having on Fares.

FC had about 10 folks, we were served our orders before artival into 30 th St Station in PHL.

I had the Sslmon with Veggies and Rice( Heat and Eat) accompanied by a Blondie and a good cup of Dunkin Coffee spiced up with Baileys and some Irish Whiskey that someone brought aboard!()

It was excellent, much better than the Flex stuff I had last month on my 2 LD Trips.

We rolled down the NEC making good time with Stops in Wilmington ( Amtrak Joe's Ststion),Baltimore Penn and then into my stop, BWI, Right on Time!

I tipped the great attendant ( he set everyone's luggage out on the platform after loading it upon boarding) and the Acela rolled out for WAS.

I caught the Shuttle Bus to the Terminal, checked my Bag and headed upstairs to get a light Bite to eat before boarding in Concourse D for my 705pm Non-Stop Flight to Austin where Flooding and Heavy Rain is predicted for tonight and tomorrow!

Cant believe the Crowds here @ BWI ( its Tuesday!) and there's only One TSA Agent doing ID Check to start the Security Gaunlet. Took 30 minutes to get through TSA for B snd C Concourses, people everywhere, lined up @ Eating Joints, Stores etc. sitting on Floor etc.

Every Gate is full of People, which is a good sign, but dont think BWI has enough staff on duty!

Already announced itll be a Full Flite to Austin, and I have a Poor Boarding Slot, B46, looks like a Middlee Seat for me, but you can't luck out all the time!

I hate to leave so quick, it was a real Joy doing this quick turn to one of my favorite places, but I'll be Back!

Thanks for Riding along, and dont hesitate to take similar trips yourself when you feel safe! Jim


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 11, 2021)

jiml said:


> I'll be interested in your report on breakfast at the Fairfield. It was once the best breakfast at any Fairfield I've ever seen, although extremely busy. Last I heard it was a granola bar and apple in a bag with a bottle of water.


See my trip report Jiml, it was really good even if it was Grab and Go!


----------



## PVD (May 11, 2021)

There was ferocious competition at many small coffee shop/deli holes in the wall when I worked there. On my block there was a Chinese breakfast bakery about the size of a phone booth that was only open from 6AM until 1pm catering to many of the workers in the remaining garment businesses. Pastries and the like were still hot when you bought them. Not sure how many food places survived with so many people not in the area... Used to pick up 2 eggs scrambled well, crisp bacon, home fries, (flat top grills rock!) whole wheat toast, and coffee all for next to nothing. We had very good coffee upstairs, but it was included in the breakfast special and for something like 3.25 for everything you didn't argue. Some of the places you had to get familiar with. There was a pizzeria that sold cardboard tasting pizza (great selection of toppings, all bad) but once a week they made a fresh roast turkey, and it was awesome. The next day you could get turkey, ziti w/vodka sauce and a tossed salad as the $5 lunch special. I did put on quite a few pounds in that neighborhood.


----------



## Cal (May 11, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> I walked the Train to the rear( we were on the Front). The Quiet Car only had about 5 people in it, the Rsst of the Coaches had maybe 10 each, but our attendant told me the Ridrrdhip was starting to pick up on Acela, especially with the Deals Smtrak has been having on Fares.
> 
> FC had about 10 folks


I'm surprised to hear so few. On my Surfliner trip over the weekend (trains 777, 774, and 593) the trains were pretty full south of Santa Barbara. About 15 people rode all the way to SLO, and about 20 got on in SLO on 774. 

And the train was about 80% full south of SBA on 774 for the rest of the way down to San Diego. 593 was at least 60% full


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (May 11, 2021)

Maybe a different crowd? Weekend getaways in Southern California as opposed to weekday Acela businesspeople still mostly working from home?


----------



## pennyk (May 11, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> The AU friend coming up on the Late LD Train finslly arrived @ 1225 pm so we meet our friend @ the escalator from the Tracks, checked into the Lounge and visited for about 15 minutes when Train was called and they left for Lunch.( their IDs will remain anonymous to protect the Innocent)


I confess to meeting up with Jim today in NYP. It was great to see you Jim even though it was only for a few minutes. Thanks for giving me a tour of the lounge. I was very impressed with the new Metropolitan Lounge. After lunch I had a piece of the homemade banana chocolate almond bread. It was delicious. I grabbed a bag of chips which I ate on the train.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 12, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> went to the TSA Checkpoint and found long lines.


Did you happen to notice if the Priority or Precheck lanes were any faster than the standard lane?



Bob Dylan said:


> Soon it was time to board, so I got in the A Line, lots of folks not wearing Maskd despite signs and announcements


Were they allowed to board and ride unmasked?



Bob Dylan said:


> Welcome to New York, it's Great to be Back!


How did it look compared to past trips? I’ve been hearing that a lot of shops and restaurants have closed over the last year but hopefully a new generation of entrepreneurs will come in after rent prices have restabilized.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 12, 2021)

Clear and Pre-Check were moving much faster!
The Airport was a Zoo, I've never seen that many people @ BWI before!

It was people that werent boarding, lots in line to eat in the Joints in the Mall on the Concours despite announcements and signs saying Wear Masks, Social Distance!

There were places closed, and La Guardia had lots of places not Open, Vacant etc.

Going thru Queens on the Bus the Streets were very busy as was Manhattan around Penn Station.

Lots of the places that used to be in the old Station werent Open or Vacant, but there's Construction going on inside Penn Station and plans for more where Amtrak used to be located.

Most of the eating joints on the streets and the Food Wagons were doing good business, and the McDonslds on 8th Ave was allowing inside Dining unlike most McDonalds other places.

The Moynihan Train Hall is going to have lots of Food places and Stores by the end of the Summer, right now all I saw was a Starbucks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 12, 2021)

Update: "I want to go Home with the Armadillo"

We took off on time in a Full Plane, announced as a 3 Hr,40 Minute Non Stop Flight.( I lucked out and got an aisle Seat even though I boarded late in the B Group!)

Once we reached Cruising Altitude, and they started the " Drinks and Snack Service", the Ca ptain sent everyone to their Seats because of Turbulence due to bad Weather all the way from Tennessee to Texas.

The Flight attendants announced that there was only 1 of the 2 Bathrooms in Service ( Front of the Plane) and only 1 person could go, they set up a priority list.

After 30 minutes, I got to go, and honestly it was the Smallest Bathroom I've ever been in!( 737-700)

We stayed in our Seats the rest of the way with lots of Bouncing around, and close to Dallas the Captain announced Severe Turbulence and a Detour around Storms.

We finally got close to Austin, now 4 Hours into the Flight, it was very bumpy, one of the worst such flights in my 70+ Years of flying.

We finally landed in Light Rain and a Strong SW Breeze as the Captain basically Flew the Plane onto the runway.As we taxied in, he apologized for the rough flight, but I thought they did a good job under the circumstances.

We then stopped on the ramp, and he announced there would be a Delay due to all the Gates being full due to Late Arriving Flights.

Finally @ 10:40 PM we pulled into Gate 16 and the Slow unloading began( most people had Carryons in the Bins).

Got to Bag Claim downstairs, they announced there was a Back log due to Late Flights ,so we waited as 3 other Flights Passengers claimed their luggage, there was only 1 Bag Carousel open!

Finally got my bag about 11:20, took the Long Walk to the Blue Garage ( its about a 1/4 of a Mile thru the Valet and High Buck Red Garage.)

Loaded my Car, paid my $20 for the 2 Days( Economy Lots on the Airport are all Closed)and headed home in a Light Rain!

Today was a perfect example of why I ( and so many others) prefer Trains over Planes!

My 2 and 1/2 Hour ride in Acela FC NYP- BWI was Paradise compared to the 4+ Flight today!

".. I want to go home to the Armadillo,
Good Country Music from Amarillo and Abilene, theyve got the Friendliest People and the Prettiest Women you've ever seen.."
London Homesick Blues/ Gary P. Nunn

As our friend, the Late and Great Alan B. used to say, "Take Care and Take Trains!"

Good advice, next time I will! 

Time to hit the Hay, To All a Goodnight! Jim


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 12, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I confess to meeting up with Jim today in NYP. It was great to see you Jim even though it was only for a few minutes. Thanks for giving me a tour of the lounge. I was very impressed with the new Metropolitan Lounge. After lunch I had a piece of the homemade banana chocolate almond bread. It was delicious. I grabbed a bag of chips which I ate on the train.


I had some of that too, delicious!

As they said, by Summer they should have Hot Food, Adult Beverages and lots of businesses coming downstairs in the Train Hall!


----------



## jiml (May 12, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Today was a perfect example of why I ( and so many others) prefer Trains over Planes!
> 
> My 2 and 1/2 Hour ride in Acela FC NYP- BWI was Paradise compared to the 4+ Flight today!


Nailed it, especially when you factor in your airport experience at both ends!


----------



## PVD (May 12, 2021)

In reference to shops and services at NYP, a very large number of them, located on the LIRR level were forced to close to accommodate the reconstruction of that area, when it is is done it will be a much better setting. Of course, in the old Amtrak area, many closed due to the diminished business due to covid, and some for the planned move to Moynihan. Some, like the Zaro's Bakery (usually pretty good stuff) had 2 locations, and closed one, but left one open.


----------



## MARC Rider (May 12, 2021)

Nice trip, Jim. Glad you got to enjoy some real train riding. And I'm glad I got to avoid your rough flight home!

On my Acela FC trip last month, there were only a couple other passengers, but, hey, the train left Washington at 5AM. There were a lot more on the trip home, which left New York at about 6PM, but it wasn't so full that I had any trouble using my upgrade coupon about 5 hours before departure.


----------



## Michigan Mom (May 12, 2021)

Thanks so much for this first-person reporting, not only great fun to read, also very valuable, as we will be there next week. 
BTW you got a fantastic deal on that Fairfield, I wasn't seeing anything below $180 or so. It's a lovely hotel and perfect location.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 12, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> Thanks so much for this first-person reporting, not only great fun to read, also very valuable, as we will be there next week.
> BTW you got a fantastic deal on that Fairfield, I wasn't seeing anything below $180 or so. It's a lovely hotel and perfect location.


Sorry to hear this, did you find a good deal? New York is coming back strong!

Prices in Popular Cities go up @ Hotels on Weekends,they used to be lower when business travelers werent using the rooms.

I always used the various Travel Sites to find the Best Deals I can ( Booking .com is especially good about Pay @ the Hotel upon arrival/ Free Cancellation till the day before arrival)


----------



## Michigan Mom (May 12, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Sorry to hear this, did you find a good deal? New York is coming back strong!
> 
> Prices in Popular Cities go up @ Hotels on Weekends,they used to be lower when business travelers werent using the rooms.
> 
> I always used the various Travel Sites to find the Best Deals I can ( Booking .com is especially good about Pay @ the Hotel upon arrival/ Free Cancellation till the day before arrival)



No worries really, just congratulating you on scoring an excellent deal.
We are still looking at options on various sites, with a couple of backups that can be cancelled as it gets closer. I'm also taking stock of the loyalty program requirements for keeping accounts active.. so far, it seems that programs have paused the normal procedures for the most part. Will I be able to take enough trips now to not lose my accumulated points? Not sure.... and the redemption thresholds prompt me to rethink things a little. 
Booking.com is a good site, my longstanding favorites are Priceline and Hotwire.


----------



## railiner (May 13, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Prices in Popular Cities go up @ Hotels on Weekends,they used to be lower when business travelers werent using the rooms.


In New York City, this is especially true about car rentals. In places like say, Columbus, car rentals on weekends are relatively cheap, as they are usually only booked on weekdays, for those attending conferences or having government business. In New York City, having a rental car for business traveler's is mostly a liability, but for many residents, who don't own cars, due to the congestion and exorbitant parking costs, there is competition to obtain a rental for weekend getaways...


----------



## Railroad Bill (May 15, 2021)

Enjoyed your trip report and glad you were able to meet up with the two mystery AU members.  
Hope to make it over to NY over this summer. Connects from CLE are not conducive to turn around trips so need to find a place to stay. Your Fairfield Inn sounds good. Glad you survived the airline trips. Yes, a train is always better than THE PLANE. Best wishes


----------



## SanDiegan (May 16, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Part 3: Some Time in New,York and Homeward Bound
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why on earth can't they use the Acela FC meals on the long-distance trains ?


----------



## caravanman (May 16, 2021)

A very enjoyable read, Jim. Good on you for getting out and about, and keeping safe too. 
I remember being amazed when visiting the "Post Office" in that location on my first visit to NYC, so I imagine the new Train Hall must be very impressive.

Here in the UK, our initial joy over the lockdown easing has been suddenly tempered by the emergence of a new covid variant, so goodness knows when I will next get stateside!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 16, 2021)

caravanman said:


> A very enjoyable read, Jim. Good on you for getting out and about, and keeping safe too.
> I remember being amazed when visiting the "Post Office" in that location on my first visit to NYC, so I imagine the new Train Hall must be very impressive.
> 
> Here in the UK, our initial joy over the lockdown easing has been suddenly tempered by the emergence of a new covid variant, so goodness knows when I will next get stateside!


Thanks Eddie!

Was glad to see you getting out and about, as the saying goes, " ..the journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.."

Hopefully by Fall you will be able to get off the island, it looks like tourism is coming back in Europe and here, the only place that's off limits to me where I'd like to visit is Canada.


----------



## NEPATrainTraveler (May 16, 2021)

Great trip report! Glad you had a good time and were safe. I have been hearing a lot about rising crime on various news sites and even the locals over on city-data forums are concerned about the rise in crime.

I hope to one day get back to New York and see Moynihan Train Hall. All these trip reports about it from other AUers are making me jealous, LOL! I’ll be fully vaccinated by the end of the month, but I will wait until the city reopens and Martz Trailways’ restores the runs I use for my NYC day trips.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 16, 2021)

NEPATrainTraveler said:


> Great trip report! Glad you had a good time and were safe. I have been hearing a lot about rising crime on various news sites and even the locals over on city-data forums are concerned about the rise in crime.
> 
> I hope to one day get back to New York and see Moynihan Train Hall. All these trip reports about it from other AUers are making me jealous, LOL! I’ll be fully vaccinated by the end of the month, but I will wait until the city reopens and Martz Trailways’ restores the runs I use for my NYC day trips.


I heard the media reports about Crime in the City also, but there were plenty of New York's finest on the streets,and Amtrak PD was all over Penn Ststion and the New Moynihan Trsin Hall.

Like all Cities,there are places Tourists shouldn't go to, but living in fear because of Media and Politicians isnt a good way to live!


----------



## Sauve850 (May 16, 2021)

Enjoyed your trip report and all the posts. A pleasant change. Hope to read more trip reports soon as we all begin to travel more.


----------

